# Suggestions Please.... Possible New Murano owner



## FelixSellsPhoenix (Dec 15, 2015)

So my wife and I are in the market for a new cars. 

I have owned mostly Honda accords my entire life but am thinking of buying a Maxima because the value looks to be better and my wife likes the Muranos.

My wife does not drive to far for work maybe 10 miles so we are looking at maybe putting 8k miles per year on this vehicle including road trips which we do a lot of. 

We are also considering Honda CR-V, Toyota Highlanders and Ford Escape.

We would like for it to be 2010 or newer, 08-09 is ok too but the newer the lower the miles the better.... 

Which year and model do you suggest to buy.....


----------



## Jack Diamond (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow tough question. All are very solid vehicles. I have owned a 2008 Honda CR-V and never had any issues with it. If you are looking for a car for road trips then maybe the Murano is the better option. They look great, are bigger than the CR-V and have all of the bells and whistles you may need. That's the direction I would go.


----------



## FelixSellsPhoenix (Dec 15, 2015)

Do you own a murano now?


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

Beware of the CRV, 15' and early 16's have 3 different vibration issues, Honda has recently issued a fix for them with new rad mounts a redesigned motor mount and 2 software updates, oh, and new headrests and a tailgate damper. 

Yeah, they didn't do enough testing when they went to the direct injected 4 cyl in 2015. I'm glad I researched first or I'd probably be stuck and unhappy with a CRV. No contest...Murano much nicer.


----------



## FelixSellsPhoenix (Dec 15, 2015)

What is your opinion on CVT in most new cars


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

Me ?? I drove a Honda Insight hybrid with a CVT as a loaner for an afternoon, hated it, rubbery feeling, I love the Murano CVT put your foot into it about 1/3 to a 1/2 throttle and you'd never know it was a CVT, it shifts like a regular tranny at around 4000 - 4500 rpm , don't need to have it floored or revving like mad to get it to do its shift thing.. Never drove any other CVT...Didnt get a chance to drive the CRV before getting the Murano... Decided it was a bit too small for us anyway.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Murano has been one of Nissan's best vehicles for the last few years. The new one just finished 2nd in the Motor Trend SUV of the year awards. Biggest issue with them is they are getting a bit expensive on the sticker price.


----------



## rrraider (Dec 22, 2015)

FelixSellsPhoenix said:


> What is your opinion on CVT in most new cars


Fine if you do not tow.


----------



## 2Bad4u (Apr 19, 2016)

rrraider said:


> Fine if you do not tow.


I agree. Look elsewhere if you regularly tow anything.


----------

